# [Verloren] Tomcat&Apache2 Tutorial

## korL

Hallo

Bis vor kurzem gab es auf www.gentoo-wiki.com ein Tutorial über die Installation von Tomcat5/Apache2 ... hab sie mir mal angesehn, aber eben nur das  :Smile: 

Jetzt wollte ich mal diese installation vornehmen, musste aber feststellen dass der link nun auf ein reines Apache2 Installationstutorial zeigt...  :Sad: 

falls jemand einen link / das alte tutorial irgendwo abgespeichert hat, bitte meldet euch !  :Smile: 

habs früher schon mit ein paar anderen tutorials versucht, aber ich scheitere immer bei der integration von mod_jk2 ...

ich glaube dass ich auch hier schon mal so ein tutorial gesehen habe, hat aber ebenfalls nicht geklappt.

----------

## SinoTech

Die Suchfunktion ist dein Freund ;)Zum Beispiel :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=195834&highlight=tomcat+apache+howto

Evtl. kann das ja wieder jemand auffrischen und auf gentoo-wiki platzieren. Ansonsten mach ich das am Wochenende wenn ich etwas Zeit finde.

Mfg

Sino

EDIT:

Tutorial über JSP gibts hier (Nur für den Fall das du sowas auch noch suchst  :Smile:  ) :

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel4/

(Ab Kapitel 17)

----------

## korL

ich hab das tutorial eben schon ausprobiert und die beiden (apache tomcat) nicht zusammen zum laufen gebracht... das tutorial aus gentoo-wiki.com war ein wenig abgeändert und ich wollte mal das ausprobieren  :Wink: 

zu jsp: nein danke, kann schon  :Wink: 

----------

## SinoTech

Hmm ... habe auch das Tutorial benutzt (Grad letztes Wochenende) und hat bei mir funktioniert. Habe "mod_jk2" natürlich aus dem Portage tree und nicht wie in dem Tutorial beschrieben von Hand installiert.

Hast ausserdem dran gedacht deine "/etc/conf.d/apache2" zu aktualisieren ?

APACHE2_OPTS="-D JK2")

Habe ich nämlich eben beim drüber schauen nicht im Tutorial gefunden.

Bzw. was genau funktioniert nicht ?

Probier mal:

http://localhost:8080

und:

http://localhost/jsp-examples

Mfg

Sino

----------

## korL

aaah mod_jk2 hat es endlich in den portage tree geschafft.. musste den letztes mal noch per hand installieren....

@sinotech: ja tomcat hat ja funktioniert, der apache hat den connector auch erfolgreich eingebunden... nur zusammne funktioniert hats nie  :Smile: 

----------

## toralf

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und:
> 
> http://localhost/jsp-examples
> ...

 

Besser:

```

http://localhost:8080/jsp-examples/]

```

----------

## Shake

Dummerweise will bei mir mod_jk2 nicht kompilieren. In bus.gentoo.org (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77834) habe ich eine Bemerkung gesehen, woraus man entnehmen könnte, dass mod_jk2 jetzt deprecated sei...

Hat da einer nähere Infos zu?

```

/bin/sh /usr/lib/apache2/build/libtool --silent  --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -pthread  -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_SVID_SOURCE -D_GNU_SOURCE   -I../../include -I/usr/include/apache2 -I/var/tmp/portage/apache-2.0.52-r1/work/httpd-2.0.52/srclib/apr-util/include -I/var/tmp/portage/apache-2.0.52-r1/work/httpd-2.0.52/srclib/apr/include -I /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/include -I /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/include/linux  -DCHUNK_SIZE=4096 -DUSE_APACHE_MD5 -DHAVE_JNI -I/usr/include -DHAS_PCRE -c ../../server/apache2/mod_jk2.c -o ../../../build/jk2/apache2/mod_jk2.lo

/bin/sh /usr/lib/apache2/build/libtool --silent  --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -avoid-version -module -rpath /usr/lib/apache2/modules     -o ../../../build/jk2/apache2/libjkjni.la -lcrypt -L/usr/lib -lapr-0 -L/usr/lib -lpcre -lpcreposix ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_jni_aprImpl.lo../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_channel.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_channel_apr_socket.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_channel_jni.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_channel_un.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_config.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_config_file.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_endpoint.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_env.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_handler_logon.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_handler_response.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_logger_file.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_logger_win32.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_map.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_md5.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_msg_ajp.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_mutex.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_mutex_proc.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_mutex_thread.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_nwmain.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_objCache.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_pool_apr.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_registry.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_requtil.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_shm.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_signal.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_uriEnv.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_uriMap.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_user.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_vm_default.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_workerEnv.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_worker_ajp13.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_worker_jni.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_worker_lb.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_worker_run.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_worker_status.lo

/bin/sh /usr/lib/apache2/build/libtool --silent  --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -avoid-version -module -rpath /usr/lib/apache2/modules     -o ../../../build/jk2/apache2/mod_jk2.la ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_channel.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_channel_apr_socket.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_channel_jni.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_channel_un.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_config.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_config_file.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_endpoint.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_env.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_handler_logon.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_handler_response.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_logger_file.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_logger_win32.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_map.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_md5.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_msg_ajp.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_mutex.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_mutex_proc.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_mutex_thread.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_nwmain.lo../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_objCache.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_pool_apr.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_registry.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_requtil.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_shm.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_signal.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_uriEnv.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_uriMap.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_user.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_vm_default.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_workerEnv.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_worker_ajp13.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_worker_jni.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_worker_lb.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_worker_run.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_worker_status.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_jni_aprImpl.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_logger_apache2.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_map_aprtable.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/jk_service_apache2.lo ../../../build/jk2/apache2/mod_jk2.lo

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lpcre

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [../../../build/jk2/apache2/libjkjni.la] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mod_jk2-2.0.4/work/jakarta-tomcat-connectors-jk2-2.0.4-src/jk/native2/server/apache2'

make: *** [jk2-build] Error 1

!!! ERROR: www-apache/mod_jk2-2.0.4 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 22, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## Strowi

hi zusammen,

ich habe leider auch ein kleines Problem mit Tomcat:

Apache2 läuft bereits tadellos auf meinem Home-Server, nach einem "emerge tomcat mod_jk2 && /etc/init.d/tomcat start" kann ich auch per http://yggdrasill:8080/ auf den tomcat-server zugreifen, habe auch shcon nen admin eingerichtet, der funktioniert.

Aber "http://yggdrasill/jsp-examples" bzw. "http://yggdrasill:8080/jsp-examples" gibt mir ein "404 not found".

Was muss ich noch ändern, bzw. wie ? Vermutlich muss ich dem Apache noch sagen, dass er die *.jsp an den tomcat weitergibt oder?

----------

## SinoTech

In der "/etc/conf.d/apache2" muss "APACHE2_OPTS="-D JK2" eingetragen sein.

Glaube das sollte alles sein. Ist aber auch schon ein Weilchen her das ich das bei mir installiert hatte.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Strowi

hi,

Oh, stimmt, das hab ich total überlesen... vielen Dank!

Nun klappts auch mit den examples. :Wink: 

Nun werd ich mich wohl erstmal ordentlich in JSP & co einlesen. :Wink: 

Aber noch eine kleine Frage: Müssen die jsp's in nem bestimmten (tomcat-)Verzeichnis liegen (wie z.B. die jsp-examples) oder können die auch ganz normal zwischen den anderen (apache-)htmls liegen?

Thx!

----------

## SinoTech

Gute Frage ... um ehrlich zu sein habe ich mich damit noch gar nicht richtig beschäftigt. Hatte tomcat wegen einem Projekt installiert das ich jetzt aber aus Zeitgründen ein Semester verschoben habe.Gibt auf jeden Fall ein Verezichniss unter tomcat das du benutzen kannst:

```

# /opt/tomcat5/webapps/ROOT

```

Dort kannst du über  "http://yourServer:8080/" darauf zugreifen. Ob du die JSP's auch im normalen Apache Verezeichniss ablegen kannst weiß ich nicht.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Strowi

hehe, ich hab mir für diesen Sommer ein kleines Java-Servlets/JSP/Swing Praktikum ausgesucht. Brauche das Teil also auch nur zum testen.

----------

